# Java Swing - Wie Frame größe festlegen?!



## MisterSeven (5. Okt 2009)

Tach alle!

Wie kann ich bei Java Swing meine Frame-größe festsetzen (sprich wenn man das Fenster öffnet dass es gleich diese Größe hat)?!
Habs schon mit frame.setSize() und frame.setPreferredSize() versucht, hat aber nicht funktioniert.

Grüße
Seven


----------



## The_S (5. Okt 2009)

setSize funktioniert.


----------



## MisterSeven (5. Okt 2009)

Bei mir leider nicht ^^
Muss ich da noch was mit import machen?!


----------



## The_S (5. Okt 2009)

nein, ist ja nur ne Methode vom JFrame. Poste doch mal Code.


----------



## MisterSeven (5. Okt 2009)

Oh mann bin ich dumm..
Jetz hab ichs. Trotzdem danke 

Ein Problem bleibt aber immer noch: 
Egal was ich eingebe, es verändert sich nichts..

```
JFrame frame = new JFrame("IBAN Application");
		frame.setSize(10, 30);
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Okt 2009)

>Egal was ich eingebe, es verändert sich nichts..

Was meinst du damit?

Was soll sich verändern? Mach ne anständige grösse. 500x500


----------



## MisterSeven (5. Okt 2009)

Ja genau das mein ich.
Egal ob ich 500, 500 oder 100, 100 eingebe, es ist bleibt gleich groß.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Okt 2009)

Das möchte ich stark bezweifeln.

Poste mal mehr code. Am besten was kleines kompilierbares.


----------



## MisterSeven (5. Okt 2009)

So jetzt funzt es.
Habs verschoben, also ich habs dann erst nach dem frame.pack() eingefügt bzw. nach dem getContentPane(). Kann man das vorher nicht definieren!?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Okt 2009)

oder sonst poste ich ein komp. Bsp:


```
import javax.swing.JFrame;

public class JFSize {

	private static final int SIZE = 700;

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Foo");
		frame.setSize(SIZE, SIZE);
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## Der Müde Joe (5. Okt 2009)

>Kann man das vorher nicht definieren!? 

Das eine hat nix mit dem anderen zu tun. pack() macht genau das was es soll:


> Causes this Window to be sized to fit the preferred size and layouts of its subcomponents. If the window and/or its owner are not yet displayable, both are made displayable before calculating the preferred size. The Window will be validated after the preferredSize is calculated.



getContentPane hollt dir einfach die ContentPane (um zB ein Panel da rein zu adden).


----------

